# TTS weight reduction



## Andywebster2005 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Not seen anything on the MK2 TT for weight reduction... I am hopefully getting a TTS in the next week or so and coming from a Lotus Elise I want to make some reductions to make the most out of the new toy.

Appreciate that it will never be an Elise or indeed as powerful/light as my old one (incidentally a TFSi S3 engined Elise) but have seen so much on the MK1 and virtualy nothing on the MK2... My thoughts for lightening the old girl is below:

Lightweight battery - circa 5 kg
Custom lightweight exhaust - circa 15 kg
Aircon removal - circa 20 kg? (bit extreme to do but never use the bloody thing and is dead weight in my opinion)
Rear Seats - circa 20 kg?
Front lightweight recliners (if the rear seats have to go back in) - circa 20 kg

I guess by question is, what else could be removed without landing me with a divorce?

Does the MK2 have the Ballast weight of the MK1?

Thanks and hope this is a good starter thread from me 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Other than stripping out trim and comfort ( rear seats, door panels) not many places you can go.
I guess it's all or nothing really...

No it doesn't have a ballast.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Wheels, get rid of some unsprung weight.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

brakes, seats. Could get a carbon bonnet, but tbh after that you would start to struggle. Carbon doors are available too but cost a small fortune


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

Brake discs (they weigh a tonne), rims, rear seats and all the crap bracketing that goes with them, battery..


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

Clothes weigh a few kg...


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

On a more serious note, headunit, speakers, sub and amp could come out, plus all the gubbins in the boot.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think if your looking at removing the aircon then perhaps this is not the car for you :roll:

It is never going to be a Lotus


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Empty the washer fluid bottle. It's quite large.

There is bitumen here and there too. (doors, floor pan). Light weight alloy wheels. Standard wheels weigh a lot.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

How about just increasing the power instead to offset the weight.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

robokn said:


> I think if your looking at removing the aircon then perhaps this is not the car for you :roll:
> 
> It is never going to be a Lotus


I never use AC in mine maybe he's the same? Or he has a roadster.

To the OP. just fit AST coilovers and the new APR stage 3 turbo kit. Faster than a stage 2 TTRS then


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Andy ... you are MR D.

I'm also from Seloc


----------



## Josh williams (Sep 6, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I think if your looking at removing the aircon then perhaps this is not the car for you :roll:
> ...


How much is said kit?


----------



## wkhkelvin (May 27, 2009)

Andywebster2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not seen anything on the MK2 TT for weight reduction... I am hopefully getting a TTS in the next week or so and coming from a Lotus Elise I want to make some reductions to make the most out of the new toy.
> 
> ...


Have you seen this TTS by Raeder? The link has most of the weight reduction option you can think of:
http://forums.finalgear.com/general-automotive/sport-auto-tuning-special-audi-tts-32849/


----------



## Andywebster2005 (Jan 3, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> Hi Andy ... you are MR D.
> 
> I'm also from Seloc


Hey there, nope, just Andywebster2005 on Semi , I am original and all that


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

RobHardy said:


> Wheels, get rid of some unsprung weight.


The best "Bang for the buck" is wheels. My TTs 5 spoke 19s were 56lbs I got a set of 18 track wheels and R888s they weigh 45. That's 44lbs of unsprung weight. The old rule of thumb in bike racing was 1oz of revolving weight is like 4 of dead weight. Carl


----------

